# How to complete a lower curved step



## SFX Group (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

I have many large wood working tools, good a wood work, however like some input.

Have a look at the enclosed image, i need to complete the lower step (designed by me), the main step is easy, however what would be the best way to get the lower step back to curve around.

My idea is to use 1/8 ply, and fix is to backing plates to make it the shape i need, might take a while with a few G Clamps, however is this the best idea?

Its a radius of about 8inches curve.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That first step I would make the tread from a single piece of wood. The riser can be made by using 3/4" plywood and saw kerfing the back side. It can be attached to a simple framework for shape. Your staircase shows no newel at the bottom step, or handrailing/balusters. A volute would be nice. At the beginning or end (not a wall) of an elevation or descent, where there is a transition, that should be shown (usually done with a newel).













 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Really should decide on your handrail first....then post location...then design step to serve these needs.Being as its the easiest part to make.BW


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Both above replies are excellent advice...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## SFX Group (Aug 1, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The riser can be made by using 3/4" plywood and saw kerfing the back side. It can be attached to a simple framework for shape..


Thanks, I thought this would be the best way


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

SFX Group said:


> Thanks, I thought this would be the best way


I should have been more clear. The whole riser, the straight and the curve would be the same piece...no seams.












 







.


----------



## SFX Group (Aug 1, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I should have been more clear. The whole riser, the straight and the curve would be the same piece...no seams.
> .


Got that, it was laid out in two pieces in the VR software while in Beta, however it's final making would be one piece


----------

